# The Spot Heal/Clone Tool problems continue with LR4



## mflaherty (Mar 15, 2012)

I was hoping when I upgraded to version 4 that the problems with the spot healing tool, which was the only part of LR3 that I truly hated to use, were a thing of the past, but no such luck.  So now I am wondering if it is just my setup.  I'm on a Windows 7 (64) machine, quad core, 2.6 GHz with 6 GB of RAM.  I've not noticed too much slowdown in the overall program running speed (a little though, which is worrying).  

But when using the spot/clone tool, things start slowing down, then I begin to get noticeable partial square shapes every time I modify a spot (e.g. move it a little).  To get rid of them I need to delete the spot altogether and start over.  It also starts to give uneven results, and will eventually freeze, where I can move the cursor but it remains a clenched fist and there's no clicking anything for a long long time.

Does anybody have any clue what's going on here?  This is a very important tool to be dysfunctional, and I am seriously depressed that it followed me from LR3 to LR4.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forums. 
Your PC spec should be fine to run LR. The spot healing brush is quite CPU intensive, but you ought not be experiencing problems like this. The only thing I can think of is that maybe your AV is scanning the program. Make sure that you have made the catalog and previews as exceptions. That may help.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 18, 2012)

Could also be related to your video card driver, check that it is up to date.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 18, 2012)

In terms of overall performance, we're starting to see reports involving:
a) Lr in two monitor mode
b) certain nVidia adapters


----------



## Roscoe17 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a clone/heal issue as well.  I noticed that when I tried to clone out an object in the corner, I would move around the circle that would be the source of the clone, and when it looked right I would release it.  Couple of seconds later the cloned area would change drastically to something unusable, usually a brighter area.


----------



## mflaherty (Mar 19, 2012)

Have an NVidia Geforce GT 425M, up to date driver.  Thanks all.


----------



## bigfootmm (Apr 24, 2012)

I upgraded to 4.1 in the forlorn hope that the spot removal tool would become stable. Not. After several uses, the screen freezes, every time, and I have to close the non-responsive program. I had zero problems using LR3.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi bigfootmm, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay in replying.  Try the 4.1RC2 which has just been released, and see if that improves it.  I've heard another similar report that they were looking into, but I'm not sure whether the fixes made it into the RC2 or not.


----------



## bigfootmm (Apr 29, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi bigfootmm, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay in replying.  Try the 4.1RC2 which has just been released, and see if that improves it.  I've heard another similar report that they were looking into, but I'm not sure whether the fixes made it into the RC2 or not.



Thanks, Victoria. I did downloaded RC2 and the problem is much reduced. Not perfect yet, but not so bad as to induce raging in the night.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2012)

Good, hopefully they'll be able to tweak it a little further.


----------



## aroncoop (May 4, 2012)

when do RC versions become official product updates?  It kind of feels  like the RC version is a beta... ideally, I'd like some sort of  assurance that there won't be crazy problems, since LR was a purchased  piece of software.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2012)

There's no set time between release of the RC and the release of the Final version....it'll go Final when Adobe think it's ready. Yes, I understand that it can feel like a beta, but this RC process has been in effect for a long time now.....so typically new versions (i.e. going from LR3 to LR4) will usually be preceded by a full public beta, the in-between 'dot' releases will typically have a (usually shorter) Release Candidate. This particular case, the 4.1, is a bit unusual in that there have been two versions of the RC.....but you won't get that "Assurance that there won't be crazy problems" I'm afraid as using an RC is still very much at your own risk.

Having said that, the RC2 seems pretty stable, although there are still some affected by performance issues. You won't know if you'll be affected by that until you try it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2012)

It should be before the end of May at the latest, because that will be the end of their fiscal quarter and any new features have to be within the same quarter as the main release.  I'd say the RC2 is a safer bet than the 4.0 official release right now!


----------



## aroncoop (May 8, 2012)

Does the RC2 version install a second copy of LR4 on my computer or does it work like an update to the current LR4.0?


----------



## donoreo (May 8, 2012)

The RCs work as upgrades to the current versions so it would upgrade your 4.0.


----------

